# Kettenführung Wildsau Enduro



## yamann (2. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch einen Tipp geben, denn langsam wirds teuer für mich 
Welche Kurbel kann/muß ich fahren, ob an meiner Wildsau Enduro ne schaltbare Kettenführung für 2 KB installieren zu können. (hab keine Iscg Aufnahme) Die Führung brauch ich, da mir bei etwas heftigeren Ausritten ständig die Kette vom Blatt juckt.
Ausprobiert habe ich bis jetzt folgendes:
Hollowtech II Kurbel mit NC 17 Stinger Kettenführung -> funktioniert nicht, da
Achse zu kurz wird. (zu wenig Umdrehungen im Gehäuse u. Kettenlinie im Outback)
ISIS Kurbel m. div. Achslängen -> passt auch nicht, hier schleifen die inneren Schrauben der Kettenblattbefestigung das Material von der Kettenführung. Außerdem ist mit Spacern die Kettenlinie am A... und die Kette springt bei der kleinsten Rücktrittbewegung vom Blatt.
Desweiteren habe ich als Kettenführung ausprobiert die schaltbare von Nope,
Truvativ shiftguide, und von DMR. Alles funktioniert nicht wg. Platzmangel.
Entweder schleift mal die ganze Führung an der unteren Schwinge oder die Kettenblattschrauben schleifen.
Hat jemand ne Ahnung, welche Kombi (außer Howitzer, denn die hat ein Gewicht von nem Panzer) mit moderaten Gewichtsverhältnissen passt ?
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich auf 4 Kant Kurbel wechseln muß.

Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Tipps geben, Klugsch... bin ich selber.


----------



## Der Physiker (2. Juli 2008)

Ich fahre an der Hardride eine G-Junkies Dreist für 73mm Innenlager (ohne ISCG) in Kombination mit einer XT HT II Kurbel. Damit die mehr Luft zwischen kette und KeFü ist habe ich die KeFü leicht modifiziert: Das Plastik vom Halteblech abgelöst. Funktioniert 1a.

Inzwischen habe ich noch zwecks Gewichtstuning das Halteblech aus einer Karbonplatte (hatte ich noch rumliegen  )  nachgebaut. Geht auch Problemlos.
M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yamann (3. Juli 2008)

Danke für den Tip !  Mein Händler hat mich heut angerufen. Evtl. geht auch ne alte Octalinkkurbel mit 73/118 f. E-Type Umwerfer. 
Alutech kann mir leider keine zufriedenstellende Auskunft geben (haben mir Shift guide empfohlen -> und die geht wirklich gar nicht (schleift am unteren Hauptlager)
Na ja, so wie`s aussieht ist bei diesem Bike nichts mit aktuellen Kurbeln.
Hoffentlich bekommt man die Octalink Innenlager lange genug.


----------



## Murx (3. Juli 2008)

yamann schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch einen Tipp geben, denn langsam wirds teuer für mich
> Welche Kurbel kann/muß ich fahren, ob an meiner Wildsau Enduro ne schaltbare Kettenführung für 2 KB installieren zu können. (hab keine Iscg Aufnahme) Die Führung brauch ich, da mir bei etwas heftigeren Ausritten ständig die Kette vom Blatt juckt.
> Ausprobiert habe ich bis jetzt folgendes:
> Hollowtech II Kurbel mit NC 17 Stinger Kettenführung -> funktioniert nicht, da
> ...



Kann nich sein !?
Gut - das Thema Kettenline bei der Enduro kann ich jetzt nicht beurteilen, aber mit
der XT II und dem 73 mm Innenlager kann man das locker hinfummeln ?
Ich fahr das nämlich mit der NC17 Stinger (obwohl -- da fällt mir ein: Ich fahr ja die NC17 mit dem Heim3 Blech - die Heim3 Rolle ist mir weggehopst)
Hm. Aber das ist ein halber mm ? - das Stinger Blech ist relativ dick.


----------



## yamann (14. Juli 2008)

Problem gelöst -> FSA ISIS Kurbel m. 20- 36 Blatt u. Bashguard sowie Truvativ Innenlager 73 E-type Innenlager m. 118 mm Achslänge u. Stinger Kettenführung f. 2-fach.
Funzt nach langem hin und her endlich super.
So long und nochmals vielen Dank für die Tips.


----------

